# Router Bit Advice



## Splinta (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey, just joined this forum for some help finding the correct router bit.

Could anyone tell me if there's a name for the profile in the first picture? They're the closest thing I've found to what I'm trying to do, but they're out of stock unfortunately. I've also found some cabinet door lip and finger grip router bits come close, but just wondering if there's a name for this kind of router bit.

I've attached a second picture of what I'm trying to achieve. It's essentially a chamfered edge with a slight rounded corner.

I'm using a table router with 1/2 inch shank.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Splinta and welcome. Drawer pull or cabinet pull bits are similar to that.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

